# gopro hero 3+ black - protune SUCKS



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

so i just got the black+ camera

wanted to try out the "superview" which is super wide in all directions: jury still out on that one, I think 960p at 100fps is better.

All the riding was filmed in "superview" at 48 fps at 1080p. If it is better i could switch to 720p at 100fps superview I guess.


Anyways when i got back to editing today, I noticed the quality of my video was horrible, blurry and horrible colors. I was thinking of sending the hero 3+ back.

then i thought what the hell, let me try turn off protune (on the previous model i always used protune all the riding video was protune on). 

Anyways the difference is night and day, protune on SUCKS. Go to the end of my video and look at me filming boxes in my office to see what I mean, there is no need for me to tell you which one has protune off and which is on.

Will post video link in next post, its busy uploading to youtube.


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

goto 4 minutes 15 seconds to see what I am talking about

testing hero 3+ black - YouTube


----------



## hedz0r (Jul 17, 2013)

Protune is 'flat' looking on purpose. the Protune feature enables your camera to leave out the 'processing' your camera does while recording video or pictures. By not processing the images on the camera it allows room for more information to be captured by the cam. Think RAW image format for DSLR's and high end cameras. This allows much more flexibility and clarity in post production (Adobe premiere, song vegas etc..) where you can dial the amount of color etc specifically to your taste. How do you think those GoPro official videos look so brilliant?

anyways, just food for thought, if you dont know how to do PP or color correction then shoot it out of protune.


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

trust me, this is more than that

the image is blurry and crap, wait till you see the video, you will see how unclear the text on boxes is


----------



## hedz0r (Jul 17, 2013)

Is your lens smudged? using a class10 sd card?


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

the lens is not smudged because the video without protune is sharp.

just to test i even took it out of the case and filmed with no case. 

filmed with sandisk extreme card


----------



## hedz0r (Jul 17, 2013)

might be something with the 'superview'.. not sure. I've had good look with my gp3 black in protune but havnt played with the new one yet.


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

i owned the gopro 3 black and protune was better

this is the opposite on 3+. just in case it was "superview" the part in my office I filmed in regular 960 mode. made no difference.

9 minutes until upload done


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

eh? did you watch the same video as me?

ill upload the raw files so you can see how its protune that is messing everything up, its totally crap quality and blurry


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

http://76.163.65.19/protunesucks.zip

both clips shot same camera, same housing, 1080p 30 fps

no award if you guess which one is protune

these are the clips right off the camera itself absolutely nothing done to them


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

all i know is on the black 3 camera I had to do nothing and the protune video looked better.....

on this 3+ its the opposite

can you process the 15 second video clip of my kitchen to look better than the non protune one? if so then i will stand corrected


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

must have corrupted on the upload, it extracts fine on my station, I uploaded it again

the files sizes are right, the non protune is 4 seconds longer, so the protune one is close to double size at same length


----------



## freakytikitv (Nov 12, 2012)

Read this

GoPro Hero3+ Image Quality Problem - RC Groups


----------



## alphazo (Nov 8, 2013)

jasonjm said:


> can you process the 15 second video clip of my kitchen to look better than the non protune one? if so then i will stand corrected


Here you go...A (quick & dirty) processed version of your Protune footage (before and after) as well as the non Protune one





While the picture seems foggy on your side (is lens clean? Camera well inserted in enclosure?), you don't have the Sepia syndrom I'm experiencing (well maybe): Is Protune RAW WB broken on GoPro Hero3+ Black? on Vimeo

Did you use Protune AutoWB or Protune CamRaw WB ? If you didn't use CamRaw WB would you be kind enough to shoot a quick sequence with that setting so I can see if your device exhibits the same problem?

This is driving me nuts :madman: as I really need RAW WB for my underwater assignments and I'm trying to find out if I have a faulty camera or buggy firmware (or both).

Thanks
alphazo


----------

